# Hohe Wurzel



## raptor439 (21. März 2010)

zur Info:

der Trail von der Hohen Wurzel Richtung Wassertretstelle ist zur Zeit (21.03.) nur noch sehr eingeschränkt bzw. gar nicht mehr zu befahren, da nach Baumfällarbeiten alle 20 Meter Baumstämme den Weg blockieren, Umfahrungen sind nicht vorhanden. Ich hoffe mal, die Holzfäller sind noch nicht fertig und das bleibt nicht auf Dauer so. Betrifft den gesamten Trail inkl. Abzweigung nach links, nicht nur oben!

Sollten die Stämme irgendwann mal weggeräumt worden sein, bitte hier posten.


----------



## Mousy (21. März 2010)

Wir waren heute auch da.

Fraglich ob das normale Baumfällarbeiten waren.
Es lagen eigentlich überwiegend Baumkronen quer auf dem Weg, Stämme so gut wie keine.

Da weiter unten auch ein Einstieg mit 2-3 Stämmen blockiert war fürchte ich fast das es andere Gründe als Waldarbeiten hat. 



raptor439 schrieb:


> zur Info:
> 
> der Trail von der Hohen Wurzel Richtung Wassertretstelle ist zur Zeit (21.03.) nur noch sehr eingeschränkt bzw. gar nicht mehr zu befahren, da nach Baumfällarbeiten alle 20 Meter Baumstämme den Weg blockieren, Umfahrungen sind nicht vorhanden. Ich hoffe mal, die Holzfäller sind noch nicht fertig und das bleibt nicht auf Dauer so. Betrifft den gesamten Trail inkl. Abzweigung nach links, nicht nur oben!
> 
> Sollten die Stämme irgendwann mal weggeräumt worden sein, bitte hier posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (21. März 2010)

Ich war heute auch oben. Der blaue Punkt geht zur Zeit nicht. Dies war aber der Sturm vor 3 Wochen. Also keine Panik. Der XT-Weg ist gut fahrbar.


----------



## picard (29. Juni 2010)

Geht wieder, aber teilweise andere Linie zu fahren.


----------



## talybont (30. Juni 2010)

Da haben wieder ein paar Jungs mit der Schaufel hantiert


----------



## rofl0r (1. Juli 2010)

raptor439 schrieb:


> ..der Trail von der Hohen Wurzel Richtung Wassertretstelle...



Kann mir jemand sagen wo der ist? Ich kenne nur die Trails uns Wassertretbecken bei Kell, also die Trails oberhalb der Ruwerquelle bzw des Spalbachbrunnens. Das ist dann aber wohl der Roesterkopf und nicht die Hohe Wurzel, zur Hohen Wurzel gehts doch am Outback/Walabis vorbei an der Schneise mit der Stomleitung grob auf Beuren zu? Gibts da auch ein Tretbecken? Oder gehts um die Hohe Wurzel im Taunus


----------



## Dave 007 (1. Juli 2010)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo der ist? Ich kenne nur die Trails uns Wassertretbecken bei Kell, also die Trails oberhalb der Ruwerquelle bzw des Spalbachbrunnens. Das ist dann aber wohl der Roesterkopf und nicht die Hohe Wurzel, zur Hohen Wurzel gehts doch am Outback/Walabis vorbei an der Schneise mit der Stomleitung grob auf Beuren zu? Gibts da auch ein Tretbecken? Oder gehts um die Hohe Wurzel im Taunus



ist im Taunus, Nähe Wiesbaden


----------



## Micha-L (8. Juli 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> Da haben wieder ein paar Jungs mit der Schaufel hantiert



Grade gefahren, gefällt.


----------



## Mottfried (10. Juli 2010)

Der obere Teil der Strecke ist mit frisch gefällten Bäumen wieder blockiert. Fast alle jungen oder jüngere Bäume sind oben gefällt worden und bewusst auf die Strecke gekippt worden!!
Da ich Donnerstag noch gefahren bin ... Müssen die Bäume von Freitag sein.
Der Pächter des Waldstücks weiß mit Sicherheit um die Biker - ich weiß nicht ob das rechtlich haltbar ist - ich sehe die Maßnahme aber als versuchte Körperverletzung! Vielleicht könnte man ja mit einer Sammelanzeige ein Zeichen setzen?!

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mich als Dipl. Inf. Auch gerne bei Aktionen beteiligen! Wenn Ihr Hilfe braucht für eine offizielle Strecke ... Meldet Euch bitte!

Gerade weil in letzter Zeit der Sport bei Kids boomt ist mir schleierhaft warum die Stadt daraus nicht eine Ferienaktion machen kann. Biker die das betreuen finden sich genug - mich eingeschlossen! Mit einem kleinen Shuttlebus, paar Sozialarbeitern und ehrenamtlichen Helfern wäre das ein prima Ferienspass!

Bilder hab ich von den zerstörten Bäumen auch gemacht - die lade ich heute Nacht hoch. Bin noch Fußball schauen und poste per IPhone.

Meldet Euch bitte mal wo man einsteigen und Helden kann, seit den 90ern wird dir Kapazität des Taunus für sinnvolle und konzentrierte MTB-Touren\Abfahrten blockiert!
Damit muss endlich Schluss sein!!!


----------



## Mottfried (10. Juli 2010)

Achso es sind oben ca. 30 gefällte Bäume - vielleicht auch mehr!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2010)

Och nö, nicht schonwieder. 
Ich war auch am Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (10. Juli 2010)

Ja es liegt wieder alles voll!
Nur um die Mountainbiker zu behindern werden gesunde Bäume gefällt. Anscheind hat die Jägerschaft den Forst voll in Griff.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Juli 2010)

Siehe auch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470460


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2010)

picard schrieb:


> Ja es liegt wieder alles voll!
> Nur um die Mountainbiker zu behindern werden gesunde Bäume gefällt. Anscheind hat die Jägerschaft den Forst voll in Griff.



Das es hier nicht um Umweltschutz etc...geht, sieht man ja an den gefällten Bäumen. Solche Jäger nehmen die Jägerei halt nicht als "Dienst in der Natur" wahr, sondern vielmehr als Hobby und Spaß bei dem Sie nicht gestört werden wollen und bedingt durch die Waffe das "Sagen" haben.

Nur meiner Meinung nach ist Jagen kein Hobby. Wer zum Vergnügen ballern will, soll sich DukeNukem oder Doom auf dem Rechner installieren und loslegen.

Ach ... man wird die Idioten nicht ändern können.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juli 2010)

Man o meter


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2010)

Staatliche Jagd = Du kannst dich als Privatmann zur Jagd einkaufen. Geschossenes muss an das Forstamt abgegeben werden, kann dann zu reduziertem Preis gekauft werden.
Bei solchen Jagden sammeln sich die vielen Hobbyjäger die ich meine.


----------



## Dave 007 (12. Juli 2010)

zur Info, habe eine Mail ans Forstamt Chausseehaus geschickt, vielleicht ist ja so etwas mehr zu erfahren...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Leutz,

als DIMB-Vorturner bin ich in letzter Zeit gerade in Hessen ständig mit derartigen Unbrauchbarmachungen von Wegen konfrontiert. Um den Taunusfeldberg sieht es regelmäßig noch schlimmer aus. Im Odenwald (Melibokus) hat der Forst dieselbe Taktik eingeschlagen. Hintergrund ist, dass man die gesetzlichen Regelungen in Hessen übermäßig streng auslegt. Denn der Forst ist der Auffassung, dass ein laut Gesetz erlaubter "fester Weg" zwingend "befestigt" und ganzjährig mit einem forstwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeug befahrbar sein muss. Damit würden alle naturfesten Singletrails ausscheiden. 

Aus unserer Sicht ist diese Auffassung nicht durch das Gesetz abgedeckt und wir wehren uns bis ins Ministerium hinein gegen diese Schikanen. 

Nach derzeitiger Planung beabsichtigt die Landesregierung, einen Gesetzesentwurf einzubringen, der die oben beschriebene Rechtsauffassung dann legalisieren soll. Das werden wird die DIMKB mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden *legalen *Mitteln zu verhindern versuchen. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass wir mit Demo etc. Erfolg haben und ein unsinniger Gesetzesentwurf wieder in der Schublade verschwindet. 

Soviel zum Hintergrund, der wohl auch im Fall Hohe Wurzel einschlägig sein wird. 

Doch das hilft jetzt aktuell an der Hohen Wurzel nicht unbedingt weiter. Hier wäre es hilfreich, wenn jemand aus Eurem Rund ganz gesittet und freundlich im Forstamt Chausseehaus nachfragt, was es mit den Baumfällungen auf sich hat. Einfach mal das Gespräch suchen. Je nach Ergebnis bringe ich mich auch gerne in vermittelnde Gespräche mit ein und vielleicht können wir die Situation etwas entschärfen. 

All dies zeigt, dass eine legale DH-Piste hier Not tut und die Gravity Pilots mit ihrer Planung für eine legale Strecke genau den richtigen Weg einschlagen. Das wird schon einiges in die richtige Richtung bewegen und der Forst wird sich auch wieder etwas entspannen. Wir als DIMB  unterstützen das Projekt bereits. Und Ihr? Da könnt Ihr helfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470460


----------



## Cuberider_65 (20. Juli 2010)

ein lieben gruß ans grünflächenamt


----------



## steep_deep (21. Juli 2010)

Cuberider_65 schrieb:


> ein lieben gruß ans grünflächenamt



..bist Du der mit der gebrochenen Elle? Könntest Du Dir vrstellen Anzeige zu erstatten?


----------



## Cuberider_65 (22. Juli 2010)

heut abend mal auf nen bierschen treffen?
ab 18.00 im 60/40 am schlachthof.
bei regen sitzt man halt drinnen.

greetz


----------



## steep_deep (22. Juli 2010)

jep, komme mal rum, 18.00 pack ich aber vermutlich nicht. Grüsse


----------



## talybont (15. August 2010)

Am Donnerstag perfekt fahrbar, gestern wieder alles zu. Da wurden gezielt Bäume in den Traulverlauf geschlagen. Nicht das es reichen würde, umgestürzte Bäume in den Trail zu ziehen, nein....
Dazu wurde am Weg zum Fosthaus noch der Graben vergrößert, um den Trail so uninteressant wie möglich zu machen.
Da kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass man in Wiesbaden keine Radfahrer haben möchte. In der Stadt gibt es ja auch keine vernünftigen Radwege.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Dave 007 (18. September 2010)

5 Baumstämme, ansonsten zumindest bis Forsthaus ok

p.s. bin natürlich gewandert ;-)


----------

